# Carbonated water as an extra



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi.
I have 3 CO2 bottles (Coke, 1,5l) in my 120l tank. 2 on the right side, 1 left. Cigarette filter material in every bottle. Change mixture every week. Works fine. 
As advised by a friend, I sometimes pour a cup of Perrier in the tank, just as an extra. 
If possible, I would appreciate any input on this, considering the following: 
http://www.perrier.com/EN/EntrezBulle/rubrique78.asp 
Thanks.
Best regards.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

This was how Amano discovered the effects of CO2 injection many many years ago, using Perrier. But now he injects via pressurized systems.

Perrier contains Sodium Chloride and I don't know if it's bad.


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

:shock: Aquoi I didn't know that, so I did a google search with the key words _"takashi amano" perrier_, but only one comment in french came up, with little information.
Are you (or anyone) familiar with any online articles about that? I would like to learn more about this, since my chemistry knowledge is close to nothing. It sounds interesting.
Thank you.
Regards.

P.S. - Any more input about Sodium Chloride, guys?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

It was in Nature Aquarium World Book 1.


----------

